# WB Hats



## justturnin (Aug 24, 2012)

I got my hats in the other day. I tried to get my girls to wear them in a pic but only one would cooperate this morning.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2012)

That's just too cute, she's really got some curly hair!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's just too cute, she's really got some curly hair!



I was tempted to tell Chris that as much as I'm glad to see that hat on her pretty little head, it's a shame to hide that hair because the hat is ugly by comparison!

:irishjig:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 24, 2012)

justturnin said:


> I got my hats in the other day. I tried to get my girls to wear them in a pic but only one would cooperate this morning.



I just wanted to say that she sure is a cutie and I'm soooooooo glad she looks like her momma and did not get her daddys crossed eyes!!!


----------

